
Ask HN: Recommended marketing automation/technology experts - bizon
Where can I read some good, unbiased articles on ecommerce &#x2F; marketing automation software? E.g. email marketing infrastructure and process best practices, digital marketing platforms, CRM integration etc. I’d like to have both business and tech perspective included.
======
sharemywin
Here's a starting point:

[https://blog.kissmetrics.com/tools-for-your-marketing-
stack/](https://blog.kissmetrics.com/tools-for-your-marketing-stack/)

